# Shameless brag alert



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

That's fantastic!! Great job pups!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Shameless but well deserved.. You should be very proud..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow great job! Congrats to you and Bear!!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to both of them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Nobody else round me understands why I'm quite so pleased and excited by this. Perhaps it's because it's just me that attends all the dog training classes, does the walking, practicing etc. Thank goodness for this forum where you all get it!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

staffgirl68 said:


> Thanks everyone. Nobody else round me understands why I'm quite so pleased and excited by this. Perhaps it's because it's just me that attends all the dog training classes, does the walking, practicing etc. Thank goodness for this forum where you all get it!


That's because non-dog people don't understand that when we accomplish something with our dog, no matter what our age...this is what we are doing in our head...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Very nice work!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done! Interesting that they have different levels for the CGC. That gives you something to work for every time. If they pass gold level, is that the 'normal' CGC?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and the dogs. Have to say I've been admiring the picture of the sleeping Lyra and wondering if "Countess Lyra von Fluffypants" is her actual registered name or a bit of humor or both?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats that's amazing, well done! I am in the UK Do you live in Staffs?


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations to you and the dogs. Have to say I've been admiring the picture of the sleeping Lyra and wondering if "Countess Lyra von Fluffypants" is her actual registered name or a bit of humor or both?


Thanks! No that's not her kennel name, just what we call her. Her real registered name is "Maddouse Little Cracker".


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Congrats that's amazing, well done! I am in the UK Do you live in Staffs?


Thanks! No we live in Cambridgeshire. Are you up North? How's the weather coming along?! We're so desperate for some spring-like temperatures here. I have discovered that I'm a wimp when it comes to cold.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

inge said:


> Well done! Interesting that they have different levels for the CGC. That gives you something to work for every time. If they pass gold level, is that the 'normal' CGC?


Thanks. I don't know what your "normal" CGC constitutes as I'm in the UK where we have a differently structured CGC award system. I think you can find details of what each level requires on the UK kennel club website:

Good Citizen Dog Training Scheme, the UK's largest dog training programme | The Kennel Club

I do like it as a programme I have to say. Keeps you motivated!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

staffgirl68 said:


> Thanks! No we live in Cambridgeshire. Are you up North? How's the weather coming along?! We're so desperate for some spring-like temperatures here. I have discovered that I'm a wimp when it comes to cold.


I am from Surrey, but we are living in South West Scotland at the moment as my mum- in- law is sick. The weather is awful, just awful, I just hate it, can't wait to get back home! It's been bad all over the UK hasn't it, roll on summer!


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

That's brill news many congratulations to your pups!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I really like the three steps, and also the fact that they address the Emergency stop that the dog should now at maturity if trained from puppy hood. I may be wrong but is it only for under 12 month old pups? What about the rescue dogs that are older and just starting training - do they have something similar?

Congrats on your accomplishments! I wish we were a bit more rigorous in the US as it is in Europe and actually acknowledge the developmental stages of the pups.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> I wish we were a bit more rigorous in the US as it is in Europe and actually acknowledge the developmental stages of the pups.


Not familiar w/ CGC testing abroad, but am familiar with the US one. I like that there is one test & doesn't assume a youngster needs easier standards--if a dog is ready, a dog is ready regardless of its age.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

staffgirl68 said:


> I'm so proud of my dogs! Bear just took and passed his bronze Kennel Club CGC. And Lyra took and passed both the bronze and silver, which for a 6 month old pup is great. The memory of today will help to sustain me when I'm going through her teenage phase and no doubt she will seem to forget all her training. But for now, they're so good. Extra treats tonight for dinner!


Congrats, it sure is great to see hardwork & dedication payoff & I imagine the work the two of you put in now will reap dividends in your pups life later on!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> I really like the three steps, and also the fact that they address the Emergency stop that the dog should now at maturity if trained from puppy hood. I may be wrong but is it only for under 12 month old pups? What about the rescue dogs that are older and just starting training - do they have something similar?
> 
> Congrats on your accomplishments! I wish we were a bit more rigorous in the US as it is in Europe and actually acknowledge the developmental stages of the pups.


For the UK CGC age is irrelevant. There are young dogs that have passed gold. And yesterday 5 year olds that failed the bronze.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I am from Surrey, but we are living in South West Scotland at the moment as my mum- in- law is sick. The weather is awful, just awful, I just hate it, can't wait to get back home! It's been bad all over the UK hasn't it, roll on summer!


Absolutely! And I'm sorry to hear about you mum-in-law. Here's to better days all round.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

How wonderful, congratulations, you have every reason to be a very proud Mum!


----------

